

Crafting the Perfect Intro Tutorial - niccolop
https://blog.siasto.com/crafting-the-perfect-intro-tutorial

======
eliza1wright
I like the idea of skipping the "next step" button and (gently) forcing your
users to explore the interface.

------
old-gregg
Nice work, hey guys are you building your tutorials yourself or there's a way
to outsource some of that work? Are there agencies in Bay Area who specialize
in that?

~~~
niccolop
Thanks - all built in-house! It's something that is definitely worth spending
time on getting right, it has made a huge difference to our conversions.

~~~
Niama
What % increase have you seen specifically?

~~~
niccolop
It's varied based on the iteration, but almost double our original conversion
rate currently.

------
nachteilig
I just started looking at putting together a tutorial, so this is quite
timely.

Would have been nice if it had a little more meat.

Thanks.

------
vlokshin
Although I respect what you're doing for conversions -- I find it odd how
difficult it is to get to a demo of the video or read anything about the
practice, not theory, that went behind creating this (i.e. what software was
used to record, what equipment, etc). These two are supposed to be front and
center given the title of the article, no?

~~~
csallen
Indeed, I might write a new version from a more technical standpoint. I can do
a little bit of answering here and now, though. Pretty much every part of the
process was home-grown. We track our own metrics with our tools, and the
tutorial itself was made with pure JS and jQuery.

~~~
vlokshin
I'd love to see something like this if you could give some insight into how
you approached this. Parts of the app change constantly, so for me -- the
boostrap-esque tooltip walkthroughs have always seemed most logical

------
nshemesh
Hey guys, we actually built a tool that lets you create custom tutorials with
no IT experience necessary. You can easily customize them to fit the look and
feel of your site. We offer a 30 day free trial as well! Check us out at
www.tutorialize.me.

